# Activar motores dc con PLC AB



## rohulk (Jun 9, 2009)

Estimados Amigos 

Soy estudiante de Ing. y bueno toy aprendiendo...., estoy tratando de activar dos motores ambos dc; y ambos trabajaran en doble sentido de giro, tengo un plc micrologix 1100 AB para realizar el control de ambos, espero me puedan ayudar con ideas. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

y qeu es lo que necesitas?

se algo de programacion en ladder.


----------



## rohulk (Jun 9, 2009)

Me gustaria saber basicamente como hago la inversion de giro y como debo adaptar la salida que tengo (6 salidas de rele) a los motores dc de 12 voltios.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

bien, com son las salidas de tus reles? hace un esuqma "interno" del plc...

si es como el mio, la polaridad en la salida no se puede invertir, lo que haces, es conectar los motores en dos juegos de salidas, llamese +v y gnd, y lo que haces para invertir el giro, es desconectarlos y conectarlos alreves en otros dos juegos de salidas, o si tenes las demas salidas ocupadas te armas un "inversor de giro con etapa de potencia" externo al plc.

a las ordenes!


----------

